# Synaptics Says Claims of a Keylogger in HP Laptops are False



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Synaptics said reports that claim hundreds of HP laptops contain a secret keylogger made by the company are inaccurate. In a statement released Wednesday, the company said its software was being mischaracterized as a keylogger. It also said it would remove the debugging component from production versions of its Synaptics Touchpad Driver.


https://threatpost.com/synaptics-says-claims-of-a-keylogger-in-hp-laptops-are-false/129175/


----------



## nickh91 (Aug 29, 2017)

If a function is capable of keylogging then what people should call it? Company should give it a new name.


----------

